# Mike's tapes 100 day forum



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Please post here if you are on one hundred days or under. Please also respect others may still be behind you in listening.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2001)

Is anybody at this point in the program?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, there are a few peple done with the program so you know. Some of their posts are in the success thread. Some of them have left the bb also,so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

I have gone past 100 days and found that the tapes greatly helped my IBS-C, not only woth the actual symtoms but with my general out look on life as well. I find that I am alot less bothered by little things than I used to be. I am continuing the program on a more casual basis than the timetable set out for the forst 100 days, generally listening 3-4 times a week and choosing which of the tapes I think I would benefit most from on that day, and this is helping maintain the good work already done, plus it is nice to have 'me time', as the tapes say.By the way - I continued using the tapes after the 100 days on the advise of Mike (the tape man!) who I emailed several times during the first 100 days. Very nice man!I would reccommend this course to any one.


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

> quote:I have gone past 100 days and found that the tapes greatly helped


Ig, can you quantify that please? For example, what were your symptoms before compared to after, and percentage wise how much better would you say you are? I'm listening to the audio program so I'm very curious.thanks


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Ig, I'd also like to know what your symptoms were before and after the tapes. I'm on Day 9 for IBS-C!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lg, can I copy your post to the success thread, I think its important to keep a thread of individual successes so to speak.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2001)

Ugh - before I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almost dialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminate nausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes would no longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side, lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. It seeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' today and even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, would I be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I now feel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this is mind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or as frequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feel sick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thing was changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough to reply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus I cant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothout some revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on htese BBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy, yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulking agents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have been the most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach 100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS is entirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequence rather than a cause.GOOD LUCkEric - of course you may, I should have done it myself but just didnt think to.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Hello, All... I'm on day 60-something (the two day "no tape" part in there), and haven't had a major attack since I started the tapes. It is not unusual for me to go this long without one, but I'm still cautiously optimistic. I do think when negative thoughts creep in I tend to replace them with positive ones more than I used to. I'm beginning to try new foods- not going nuts, but am trying to expand the very limitted diet I've restricted myself to for the last couple of years. I've also gained weight, which is good. I still feel anxiety at the thought of eating at a restaurant or travelling. Any suggestions on that?kate


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think as your doing better some of those fears will fade naturally, so you may need to be patient with yourself. One idea is to come up with small risks to take so you can start to let go of the fears. Like if you have something that's totally safe, like steamed rice, go to a place that serves it, and have just that, for like a snack. and see how it goes. (And if it's you go and just have a cup of herb tea at a coffee house, whatever will be really likely to be a win) Then add in more foods. And if something bothers you just don't do that thing again, go back and do something that was OK, and then try something else.Go slow with it and try to set things up so you get small victories so you learn that it is OK.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 02-27-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kate-tn, your doing great and you can trust the progress and it willl continuee to get better as you proceed.As far as a restaurant go out and enjoy and try to work on those thoughts. A lot of eating in restaurants can be brought on by eating to much sometimes, so go to one your comfortable in an just eat a little to start.Traveling will get easier the more you do it also and as you find you have less problems when you do. They may be things your just not use to at the moment and the more you do things and enjoy them the easier they become.keep going your doing fine.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, everyone -I have finished the tapes! To be honest, I am kind of sad. They were relaxing and I felt like I was doing something productive and active in dealing with the IBS.Anyway, I have been doing much better with the D since starting the tapes in October. However, I also started taking a new med at the same time so I am not sure how much of the improvement is because of the tapes and how much to attribute to the medicine.Unfortunately, I still experience a large amount of anxiety associated with the IBS. It is ironic that my condition has improved so much, but I am still terrified about a relapse. Has anyone found that their IBS anxiety lessens after finishing the tapes? Do IBS symptoms continue to improve too? Should I listen to the tapes occasionally to reinforce the tapes messages?Thanks and good luck to everyone.....


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Partypooper,Although I was happy with the slight I improvement I made while listening to the tapes, most of my improvements came in the three months after I finished. As soon as my IBS symptoms subsided, the anxiety went with it. I continued to listen occasionally, especially sides 3 and 4. Recently (a year since I've completed the tapes), we moved our business home, and I found myself with increased IBS symptoms C/D. This has meant a big change in daily routine, which seemed to affect my digestive tract. I started the tapes over from side 1, and after only a week of listening, I'm doing great again. That means no C, no D, one normal bm per day. I think there will always be things to set off our IBS, but Mike's tapes are an excellent tool to quickly get back on track.AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

partypooper--I think that the anxiety will lessen over time as your symptoms stay better. It takes awhile to learn to trust that the body really is better, and the more good experiences you have it should help lessen the anxiety.I know with CBT it appears that the improvement continue after the end of the therapy (how much we will have the numbers when the study I was in is completed--the study did a one year follow up so it should be able to show the exact amount). I would think since hypnotherapy works on alot of the same things that it should do the same.I'm doing the tapes now because its 3 years after the CBT and I seem to have stopped improving, so I think it's time for a booster. (I'm trying to see if I can be in remission with no meds, rather than in remission with small amounts of meds).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the responses. My anxiety seems to come in waves- sometimes it is set off by a IBS episode and sometimes not. I seem to be really anxious for two or three days at a time and then better for a week. Hopefully, the periods of calm will continue to lengthen as I learn to trust my body more.I will keep you all posted. I hope to be like AZmom and continue to improve in the upcoming months!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2001)

Bump


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Yippee!!!! I made it to day 100!!! Overall, I have seen improvements in my IBS symptoms as well as my anxiety about IBS and dealing with not feeling well. I feel like I am able to help myself to feel better. I hope to continue to get better over time.Kim


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

> quoten one hundred days or under


do you mean 100 days or over, i.e finished the program? If so...me! I finished in December.I am finding it hard to quantify (or even qualify!!) how much Mike's tapes have helped me.------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer and Kim, post something in the hypno success thread for me if you would. This is for people who are in the last of the listening schedule or just finished the 100 days.Kim, its great you are finnished way to go. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

